

New car UI reinvents automotive touchscreen functionality  - cmulligan
http://www.sdtimes.com/content/article.aspx?ArticleID=68777&page=1

======
cleverjake
its gorgeous, but discoverability seems...low. I know for a fact my parents
would never be able to figure this out, which would mean that car manufactures
would be less likely to use something like this. Their menus are ugly
overcrowded and skeuomorphic because it replicates the analog version of the
same thing. It means people understand it as a button.

That being said - absolutely gorgeous and I wish I could have it in my car.

